# A Rivers Runs Throught It - Score - TC best film score award 1993 material exposition



## HansZimmer

The score of the film A River Runs Through It, composed by Mark Isham, was nominated at the Academy Awards of 1993 for the "Best original score" award.

The film also won the award "Best cinematography" and got a nomination for "Best writing".
It's a poetry of images, words and music.

In the video below you find the best parts of the score with 22 images (from the film) of beautiful landscapes and two beatiful little boys.







If you want to listen to the full suite, there is this video.


----------

